# Lying ass Uber customer



## FUBU (Dec 7, 2017)

I just got deactivated because a customer stated to Uber that my car smelled of marijuana (strongly smelled) were their exact words. This is my reply to Uber

DEAR TEAM,

I DO NOT SMOKE MARIJUANA NOR DO I DO ANY DRUGS FOR THAT MATTER! I HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA WHO OR WHY A CUSTOMER WOULD SAY THAT ABOUT ME! I HAVE BEEN DRIVING FOR UBER FOR SOME TIME NOW AND NEVER HAVE I EVER BEEN ASSOCIATED WITH ANY TYPE OF DRUGS. IT IS COINCIDENTAL THAT I DECIDED TO WASH MY CAR THAT I WORK SO HARD TO PAY FOR AND I DIDN'T EVEN PUT AIR FRESHENER IN MY CAR. I HAVE BEEN WORKING DAY AND NIGHT AND WHETHER OR NOT I COME IN CLOSE CONTACT WITH A BUSINESS CUSTOMER OR ONE
NOT BE ANY ODOR COMING FROM ME OR MY CAR. THIS THE SAME VEHICLE THAT I TAKE MY DAUGHTER TO AND FROM SCHOOL IN. I DO NOT SMOKE MARIJUANA, NOT A LITTLE, NOT OCCASIONALLY, NOT AT ALL. I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT OR WHY THE CUSTOMER WOULD SAY SUCH A THING BUT OF COURSE I HAVE NO OTHER WAY TO DEFEND THAT LIE BUT TO STATE THE FACT THAT WHOEVER SAID THAT IS A LIAR! THIS IS SETTING ME BACK, AS I LOG IN JUST ABOUT EVERYDAY TO MAKE SURE I AM PROVIDING FOR ME AND MY DAUGHTER WHILE MAKING MONEY FOR UBER, AND OTHER BUSINESS THAT WOULDN’T NORMALLY HAVE THOSE CUSTOMERS BECAUSE, FOR WHATEVER REASON THE CUSTOMER SEES IT MORE CONVENIENT TO HAVE FOOD DELIVERED TO THEM. THIS IS UNFAIR AND I SHOULD NOT BE PUNISHED FOR SOMEONE’S VICIOUS LIE AND I HOPE THEY ACTUALLY COME CLEAN BUT I’M SURE THAT WON’T EVER HAPPEN.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

its really sad uber doesnt realize that half of pax smell like weed esp on weekends


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

FUCU said:


> I just got deactivated because a customer stated to Uber that my car smelled of marijuana (strongly smelled) were there exact words. This is my reply to Uber
> 
> DEAR TEAM,
> 
> ...


You tell em sister...!

The days of them taking pax's word...

over ours is over...

Get a dashcam...best $50...ever...

I dare them to try it with me...

Ever see a monkey dance the jig...

On top of an autonomous car...?

Keep your eyes open...

It just may happen...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

FUCU said:


> I just got deactivated because a customer stated to Uber that my car smelled of marijuana (strongly smelled) were there exact words. This is my reply to Uber
> 
> DEAR TEAM,
> 
> ...


So now you can be deactivated based off a smell?


----------



## FUBU (Dec 7, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> So now you can be deactivated based off a smell?


I guess so lol


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

FUCU said:


> I just got deactivated because a customer stated to Uber that my car smelled of marijuana (strongly smelled) were their exact words. This is my reply to Uber
> 
> DEAR TEAM,
> 
> ...


That happened to me a few weeks ago. Just let them know it's legal in your state and a passenger was probably holding some or recently smoked. They will just it a hold on your account while they investigate for 48 hrs. Then they will turn it back on. Also remind them you don't recall any pax asking you to pull over because they feared for their safety



dnlbaboof said:


> its really sad uber doesnt realize that half of pax smell like weed esp on weekends


Feet and ass too!


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Get a dashcam...best $50...ever...


errr... how would audio/video recordings help with a smell complaint?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

FUCU said:


> I just got deactivated because a customer stated to Uber that my car smelled of marijuana (strongly smelled) were their exact words. This is my reply to Uber
> 
> DEAR TEAM,
> 
> ...


 I would write back and say that the Uber passenger is lying to receive credit or a free trip, it's widely known that the passengers using rideshare can easily place a complaint to Uber with the hope to get a trip credit, regardless of the fact that this activity could potentially take away a driver's ability to earn a living, support himself and his family, and God forbid potentially lead to even more serious issues for someone who is 100% innocent of wrongdoing.

Request (immediately!) the passenger's name, phone number, address, and confirm with Uber that you take a screenshot of every single passengers trip detail page, so you have the address information but you need the last name and the direct phone number to that person, as your brother/sister/father is an attorney and you intend on taking this passenger to civil court for damages: loss of earnings, damage to reputation, and emotional distress.

Confirm that you are contacting the Better Business Bureau to make them aware of the fact that Uber is deactivating you on a false claim, and that it is widely known in the rideshare community by both passengers and drivers that when the passenger feels they paid too much for a ride, (due to a surge, etc, or if they just are unscrupulous people who don't want to pay full price for the trip they agreed to originally), that all the unscrupulous passenger needs to do is make a fraudulent claim against the driver and without doing ANY research, Uber will immediately deactivate said driver with absolutely no proof whatsoever. Instead of speaking with the driver directly upon receiving a claim by a passenger, Uber assumes they are guilty and does not give them a chance to prove their innocence. The passenger receives a credit for a free trip, and the driver now cannot support his family and his life is altered severely with absolutely no backing from his Uber partner .

HOW IS THIS CONTINUING TO OCCUR??!! I feel so much resentment and hatred towards Uber every time I read another one of these bullshit false accusations and it makes me want to go to law school just so I can fight this crappy shit-filled company myself.

Uber you ****ing SUCK DONKEY BALLS!! BIG SMELLY SWEATY DONKEY BALLS!

I hate you with a passion, you dysfunctional, shitty, shady, crappy, lying, unscrupulous, bastard-filled organization from hell !

**** YOU!



Saltyoldman said:


> That happened to me a few weeks ago. Just let them know it's legal in your state and a passenger was probably holding some or recently smoked. They will just it a hold on your account while they investigate for 48 hrs. Then they will turn it back on. Also remind them you don't recall any pax asking you to pull over because they feared for their safety
> 
> Feet and ass too!


Or you could do what salty oldman said to do, which is probably a more calm way to approach the problem.

But it still makes me mad that this even goes on, I want to wring the neck of every shitty passenger who's filled with so much bullshit that their mouth can't even stay closed .


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> its really sad uber doesnt realize that half of pax smell like weed esp on weekends


You leave SadUber outta this

He has nothing to do with pax smoking weed......at least I don't think so


----------



## FUBU (Dec 7, 2017)

Notjust A. Nutherant said:


> You leave SadUber outta this
> 
> He has nothing to do with pax smoking weed......at least I don't think so


This was during UberEats. I'd been working my ass off and was finally able to start saving money. This shit pisses me off and I'd like to know who said that so that I can sue their ass today!!!


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> That happened to me a few weeks ago. Just let them know it's legal in your state and a passenger was probably holding some or recently smoked. They will just it a hold on your account while they investigate for 48 hrs. Then they will turn it back on. Also remind them you don't recall any pax asking you to pull over because they feared for their safety
> 
> Feet and ass too!


 For some reason I've had a few riders smell like vinegar(not pee). And all were women who looked to take care of theirselves except for the smell.



Rakos said:


> You tell em sister...!
> 
> The days of them taking pax's word...
> 
> ...


 I was expecting to see a dancing monkey when I scrolled down lol


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

1.) Smells are not Illegal anywhere in the USA last I heard
2.) I have to wonder how this PAX became an expert on sniffing out "MARIJUANA"


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

...and this is why kids you should always roll your windows down after every pax and carry a bottle of Febreeze.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Holy shit Julescase, let it out!


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

Sometimes those are sky signals that we need to pay attention to it to move on from a crap job/situation to a better one


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Needs to happen, take it to small claims court.

Say you make $100 a day. And you were deactivated for 2 days from the fraudulent complaint. Going to court is another day.

So make a small claim for $300 + court costs!

If you don't smoke or drink or whatever, order a drug test immediately from a local lab. Bring as evidence (maybe even dashcam footage) and allow the judge to slam that gavel down on their fu*kery.


----------



## FUBU (Dec 7, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I would write back and say that the Uber passenger is lying to receive credit or a free trip, it's widely known that the passengers using rideshare can easily place a complaint to Uber with the hope to get a trip credit, regardless of the fact that this activity could potentially take away a driver's ability to earn a living, support himself and his family, and God forbid potentially lead to even more serious issues for someone who is 100% innocent of wrongdoing.
> 
> Request (immediately!) the passenger's name, phone number, address, and confirm with Uber that you take a screenshot of every single passengers trip detail page, so you have the address information but you need the last name and the direct phone number to that person, as your brother/sister/father is an attorney and you intend on taking this passenger to civil court for damages: loss of earnings, damage to reputation, and emotional distress.
> 
> ...





chamomiami said:


> Sometimes those are sky signals that we need to pay attention to it to move on from a crap job/situation to a better one


Thanks


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

FUCU said:


> I just got deactivated because a customer stated to Uber that my car smelled of marijuana (strongly smelled) were their exact words. This is my reply to Uber
> 
> DEAR TEAM,
> 
> ...


Same thing happenned to me a couple of weeks ago. This is a class action lawsuit waiting to happen. Save your e-mails. Too many drivers are getting screwed over because of Uber's flawed system.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FUCU said:


> I just got deactivated because a customer stated to Uber that my car smelled of marijuana (strongly smelled) were their exact words. This is my reply to Uber
> 
> DEAR TEAM,
> 
> ...


Get hair drug test.
Get lawyer.
Sue for reinstatement.
Back wages.
Expenses
Pain and emotional suffering.

Sue pax also.

For the sake of Drivers everywhere.
MAKE A STAND.

Send out press releases so Pax. Discover there ARE consequences for their actions.

Discourage the lies uber encourages with rewards of free rides.

Make CRIME NOT PAY !


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

its impossible to sue uber, they are too big of a company, has anyone ever been deactivated from uber and recieved any settlement??? doubt it


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> its impossible to sue uber, they are too big of a company, has anyone ever been deactivated from uber and recieved any settlement??? doubt it


The more they screw people over, the better their chances. I'll be done driving for them by spring. Keeping track of all their nonsense in the meantime.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

FUCU said:


> This was during UberEats. I'd been working my ass off and was finally able to start saving money. This shit pisses me off and I'd like to know who said that so that I can sue their ass today!!!


 Absolutely contact Uber and say what either salty oldman or I suggested, I hope you're fighting this and not just accepting it as the way it has to be.



dnlbaboof said:


> its impossible to sue uber, they are too big of a company, has anyone ever been deactivated from uber and recieved any settlement??? doubt it


It is not about suing Uber, it is about false accusations handed 100% inappropriately.

The person making the false accusations should be taken to small claims court, but you need to get their last name, address, and ideally their phone number from Uber so they can be served .


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Absolutely contact Uber and say ... you need to get their last name, address, and ideally their phone number from Uber so they can be served .


That's never gonna happen. Only way that info would be released is if U or L was served first.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

If you know the address of the person, google it and a name should pop up.


----------



## FUBU (Dec 7, 2017)

corniilius said:


> If you know the address of the person, google it and a name should pop up.


Ok so Uber reactivated my account a day and a half later. Then just yesterday I log off after working all morning and get a prompt from the app to update my banking info otherwise I couldn't go back online. So I did. Then I went to cash out with instant pay as I often do to the Uber Card and low and behold it said I'd have to wait 72 hours because I updated my banking info. I didn't initiate a change so still Uber makes me wait. I contact Uber the same night and demanded they activate my instant pay and the dumb ass rep kept telling me that it was nothing he could do and I'd just have to wait it out. As I was talking to him, I went into my dashboard and was able to cash out and I stated that I had already cashed out after he came back from placing me on hold and this dumb ass continued to tell me that I had to wait. Is this planet earth? I think they are manipulating people's shit with intentions to still. AND YES I AM COMPLETELY SUING HOWEVER LIED ON ME!!!! THE BASTARDS OR *****, WHOEVER IT WAS!!!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Something tells me this whole Uber thing isn't going to work out for you.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> ...and this is why kids you should always roll your windows down after every pax and carry a bottle of Febreeze.


How does that prevent temporary deactivation from false accusations?


----------



## FUBU (Dec 7, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Something tells me this whole Uber thing isn't going to work out for you.


It will once I sue their asses!


----------



## Brobaly (Oct 31, 2016)

Saltyoldman said:


> Feet and ass too!


Some of them smell like feet and ass everyday of the week. I keep some generic, $1.00 febreeze on deck for that exact reason.


----------



## Gman61 (Jan 3, 2018)

FUBU said:


> I just got deactivated because a customer stated to Uber that my car smelled of marijuana (strongly smelled) were their exact words. This is my reply to Uber
> 
> DEAR TEAM,
> 
> ...


A customer lied on me too, I been driving for 5 1/2 years with 4.92 rating and 14,500 rides and someone just made a unconfirmed report and uber permanently deactivated me , also I sent them a drug and alcohol test from my doctor. What really bad is that I serve in the military and i have a blood disorder where I have to get my blood check for my bone marrow disorder, I don't do drugs or drink. Because of my illness from military. Uber doesn't care about me giving them my proof to clear up that lie..

Hopefully all drivers who been deactivated can sue uber and the lying customers


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

Julescase said:


> I would write back and say that the Uber passenger is lying to receive credit or a free trip, it's widely known that the passengers using rideshare can easily place a complaint to Uber with the hope to get a trip credit, regardless of the fact that this activity could potentially take away a driver's ability to earn a living, support himself and his family, and God forbid potentially lead to even more serious issues for someone who is 100% innocent of wrongdoing.
> 
> Request (immediately!) the passenger's name, phone number, address, and confirm with Uber that you take a screenshot of every single passengers trip detail page, so you have the address information but you need the last name and the direct phone number to that person, as your brother/sister/father is an attorney and you intend on taking this passenger to civil court for damages: loss of earnings, damage to reputation, and emotional distress.
> 
> ...


Lots of scammers out there. I love the ones that do multiple stops and have the drop off point the same as the first arrive point. I had a guy the other night order from a restaurant had to drive 5 miles, the minute I was 100 yards away he canceled. I got the fee and then later that night uber overturned the fee and gave him his money back. Wonder what the jackass said. He probably got a ride with a friend. Lyft was working great, changed nothing and now when I try to call the people that don't show up it calls lyft and a message says we your number does not match. Same number from day one. So I can't do the no show option. So I take the ride and drop the ghost off and collect something at least. One was a nice 30 minute ride.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Again ..anyone ever accused to being drunk or smelling of reefer etc..stop at oyur local DOT Medical clinic, your personal dr etc and have aDrug/Alcohol taken

IMMMEDIATLY ..as soon as you cant go online and see that you have been de-activated "while they investigate"

Cost is around $80...simply tell the Clinic that you driver rideshare and was accused and you'd like to take a toxoligy test ...same as a Random test they give truck drivers, bus drivers etc..

I was accused last summer by a passenger of being drunk , thats what I did..went to a DOT clinc and ordered a test ..










Sent it in to Uber and was reinstate dnext morning

http://ridesharepassengers.com/threads/passenger-accused-me-of-driving-intoxicated.15/


----------



## Gman61 (Jan 3, 2018)

dauction said:


> Again ..anyone ever accused to being drunk or smelling of reefer etc..stop at oyur local DOT Medical clinic, your personal dr etc and have aDrug/Alcohol taken
> 
> IMMMEDIATLY ..as soon as you cant go online and see that you have been de-activated "while they investigate"
> 
> ...


I sent uber my drugs and alcohol test and they still not reactiiving me.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

NorCalPhil said:


> errr... how would audio/video recordings help with a smell complaint?


Im thinking facial expression and verbal! If someone was really bothered by smell they would get out and find a new uber. The fact that they stayed in the car should raise question mark!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

FUBU said:


> I just got deactivated because a customer stated to Uber that my car smelled of marijuana (strongly smelled) were their exact words. This is my reply to Uber
> 
> DEAR TEAM,
> 
> ...


I didnt get that, can you say it again? Your font is really small too
Maybe you can make is a lil bigger?


----------



## Gman61 (Jan 3, 2018)

OG ant said:


> Im thinking facial expression and verbal! If someone was really bothered by smell they would get out and find a new uber. The fact that they stayed in the car should raise question mark!


Uber team doesn't used common sense, they actually not doing their job and stealing from uber by just deactivating drivers without investigating , what sense it make to deactivate a driver with unconfirmed reports, right there tell me it wasn't right to deactivate drivers.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

FUBU said:


> I just got deactivated because a customer stated to Uber that my car smelled of marijuana (strongly smelled) were their exact words. This is my reply to Uber
> 
> DEAR TEAM,
> 
> ...


Contact your local media to see if they are interested in airing your story.



corniilius said:


> Something tells me this whole Uber thing isn't going to work out for you.


Really? Does he need to hear a smartass comment like that? What if it happened to you? C'mon, layoff alright!


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Sorry about your misfortune, I've had the same thing happen to me along with the fake service dog scam. BUT this is good for the long run, the more fuber/gryft continue to screw over the driver, the more drivers and riders stop using the service. Which will lead to fuber/gryft going out of business. This whole gig is a scam, and as such is limited time wise before it is shut down.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

AsleepAtTheWheel said:


> I got the fee and then later that night uber overturned the fee and gave him his money back. Wonder what the jackass said.


If it helps any, that only works a few times for the scammers.

After a while, Uber's algorithm picks up on it and deactivated them. To save Uber money, not for our benefit.

After a couple or three fake accounts, they get tired of it.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I didnt get that, can you say it again? Your font is really small too
> Maybe you can make is a lil bigger?





FUBU said:


> I just got deactivated because a customer stated to Uber that my car smelled of marijuana (strongly smelled) were their exact words. This is my reply to Uber
> 
> DEAR TEAM,
> 
> ...


&#128513; sometimes I just can't help myself &#128542;


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Contact your local media to see if they are interested in airing your story.
> 
> 
> Really? Does he need to hear a smartass comment like that? What if it happened to you? C'mon, layoff alright!


It has happened to me in the past. Why do you think I haven't driven in over a month? Rather focus on school and dealing with a bunch of unappreciative Liars.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

FUBU said:


> I just got deactivated because a customer stated to Uber that my car smelled of marijuana (strongly smelled) were their exact words. This is my reply to Uber
> 
> DEAR TEAM,
> 
> ...


If Uber doesn't reactivate you take this too all local media outlets and be a pain in the ass until one takes up this issue. Uber doesn't want to have any negative publicity.


----------



## Dodger Royal (Nov 27, 2019)

FUBU said:


> Ok so Uber reactivated my account a day and a half later.


Now that you've experienced the heavy hand of Uber
Hedge your bets, sign up for Lyft and any other fallback gig.

Easy unjust permanent deactivation:
High cancel rate (accept then cancel)
Pax reports driver drunk (no proof necessary)
Reject service animal


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

FUBU said:


> I just got deactivated because a customer stated to Uber that my car smelled of marijuana (strongly smelled) were their exact words. This is my reply to Uber
> 
> DEAR TEAM,
> 
> ...


Why go all postal on them? You're in CA. Just say it was the pax immediately prior, and isn't that, in part, exactly what RS is for? A safe ride home when someone can't do it themselves?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

corniilius said:


> It has happened to me in the past. Why do you think I haven't driven in over a month? Rather focus on school and dealing with a bunch of unappreciative Liars.


K, fine. I've been there too. Just sounded a tad harsh, that's all.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

FUBU said:


> I just got deactivated because a customer stated to Uber that my car smelled of marijuana (strongly smelled) were their exact words. This is my reply to Uber
> 
> DEAR TEAM,
> 
> ...


TLDR.

Sincerely,

Rohit


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> K, fine. I've been there too. Just sounded a tad harsh, that's all.


Yeah, it might serve you well to do a little research next time, before popping off.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

corniilius said:


> Yeah, it might serve you well to do a little research next time, before popping off.


Really? Ok, next time I'll Google your UP name! Sheesh!!!


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> its impossible to sue uber, they are too big of a company, has anyone ever been deactivated from uber and recieved any settlement??? doubt it


No company is to big to sue, you do need a law firm who has won class action law suits


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> its really sad uber doesnt realize that half of pax smell like weed esp on weekends


That and customer who just assume the worse,maybe the previous person smell like it. Many times the customer is just lying for a free ride.


----------



## Mayajoss21! (Dec 13, 2019)

Me and my husband delivered food for Uber. Now we cant because some psycho person made up a lie saying we threatened them which we didnt. Basically what happened is we delivered food to a fancy neighborhood it was a gated neighborhood with a little security building near the gate. We pulled up to the building an told the lady were with Uber and need to deliver food and she said we cant go through the gate idk why but the security there was uptight im not even sure why they had security guarding the neighborhood it was strange to me an ive never seen that before but anyways my husband looked over to me an said the way she is acting is kind of screwed up cause she was being rude for no reason an got an attitude when we said we were delivering food. And so when we left she called Uber an that was when she lied saying we threatened her an then another lie saying that we tried to run through the gate smh does that even sound realistic? why would we do all that extra stuff just cause she said we cant go through the gate that would be dumb to do but I think people are just out to get people. She also told Uber that my husband had me in the car with him which I dont see anything wrong with as long as youre not causing trouble an then Uber complained about that too im his wife if I dont feel comfortable with him going to strangers homes without me I have every right to go with him an plus sometimes he needs help carrying a bunch of food to there doors or he needs me there to hold the food while hes driving so that the food or drinks dont spill its fine theres other food delivery apps that we can deliver for anyways. An Uber Support is horrible they either act like they dont know how to help you or they act like they dont care horrible service. Just had to vent my problem about Uber.

@sellkatsell44 Even if you do smoke or whatever thats your business its not affecting the customer or their food at all idk why people have to be so noisy an rude either way i would suggest delivering for a different delivery app cause Uber has horrible service anyways. People these days are so uptight its ridiculous and unnecessary.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

FUBU said:


> I just got deactivated because a customer stated to Uber that my car smelled of marijuana (strongly smelled) were their exact words. This is my reply to Uber
> 
> DEAR TEAM,
> 
> ...


Dude were you so high you 
didnt realize your caps lock was on?


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Jezus could have been a Skunk outside


----------



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

There’s a trend going on here. In today’s world you can accuse anyone of anything and ruin their life, without much chance of penalty for a false accusation. Look at the political climate.... doesn’t matter which side of the fence you’re on, it sucks that an accusation can be made with little or no proof, but someone’s gonna believe it and try and take action.

Someone said Uber is too big to sue which is bullshit. Find an attorney willing to work pro bono. There are plenty of hungry attorneys that would take a case like this. Uber is not doing well with their reputation right now, and any bad PR is just adding more fuel to the fire.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

FUBU said:


> This was during UberEats. I'd been working my ass off and was finally able to start saving money. This shit pisses me off and I'd like to know who said that so that I can sue their ass today!!!


You'd be laughed out of court.



Mikeh013 said:


> There's a trend going on here. In today's world you can accuse anyone of anything and ruin their life, without much chance of penalty for a false accusation. Look at the political climate.... doesn't matter which side of the fence you're on, it sucks that an accusation can be made with little or no proof, but someone's gonna believe it and try and take action.
> 
> Someone said Uber is too big to sue which is bullshit. Find an attorney willing to work pro bono. There are plenty of hungry attorneys that would take a case like this. Uber is not doing well with their reputation right now, and any bad PR is just adding more fuel to the fire.


What you're advocating is even worse PR. If a customer calls in a complaint you want Uber to do nothing?


----------



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

Demon said:


> What you're advocating is even worse PR. If a customer calls in a complaint you want Uber to do nothing?


Never said that. Do you think it's ok to be accused and penalized with zero chance for an investigation to take place?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Mikeh013 said:


> Never said that. Do you think it's ok to be accused and penalized with zero chance for an investigation to take place?


You did say that.


----------



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

Demon said:


> You did say that.


Show me where I said that....


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mikeh013 said:


> Find an attorney willing to work pro bono. There are plenty of hungry attorneys that would take a case like this.


There are not enough opportunities for me to laugh at that comment. A hungry attorney willing to take that case pro bono (for free!) would starve or start working as a Wal-Mart greeter long before the case goes to trial.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Mikeh013 said:


> Show me where I said that....


In your post that I quoted.


----------

